# What equipment would you want



## cavscout11cav (Feb 10, 2014)

I work for a service that has a great equipment budget.  It has been put to us to come up with equipment we want or need.  We are all out of ideas.  Do any of you have a piece of equipment you love, or dream you had.  Our service is rural with two large lakes and a nuke plant.

Here is what we already have on board
-international chasis ambulances
-stryker stretchers
-zoll monitors
-IV pumps
-ventilators
-glide scopes
-stryker stairchairs
-homatro rescue tool for extrication
-rope rescue
-remote spot lights for the top of truck
-ultra sound equipment (yeah I know)
-vein lights
-lucas devices

-We have an atv for woodland rescue and working on a boat
-2 captains trucks with heavy rescue
-a mass cas trailer

So do any of you have any great ideas.  Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 10, 2014)

How about spending the money on education reimbursement instead of toys?


----------



## cavscout11cav (Feb 10, 2014)

All of our training is paid for, and most is done in house as we send paramedics to instructor courses for just about every course.

The equipment is related to the nuke plant.  They pay yearly for us to update equipment as we are their medical disaster support.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 10, 2014)

And if you don't spend it, it dries up.  Get a boat, snow mobiles, jet skis. Scuba gear. Keurig in each truck.


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 10, 2014)

cavscout11cav said:


> I work for a service that has a great equipment budget.  It has been put to us to come up with equipment we want or need.  We are all out of ideas.  Do any of you have a piece of equipment you love, or dream you had.  Our service is rural with two large lakes and a nuke plant.
> 
> Here is what we already have on board
> -international chasis ambulances
> ...



Mother of god. I don't think there are any toys that you don't already have.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 10, 2014)

Only thing I can think of is get rid of the zoll and go to the LifePack 15.  (but that is my biased opinion  )


----------



## NJEMT95 (Feb 10, 2014)

How about full body vacuum splints?
New radios or charting computers?


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 10, 2014)

Second the vacuum splints.

How's the other trauma equipment? It gets missed, but could be a great way to improve. SAM pelvic splints, say?


----------



## Tigger (Feb 10, 2014)

Conterra bags. A well organized pediatric kit. Hartwell vacuum mattresses and scoops.


----------



## exodus (Feb 10, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Conterra bags. A well organized pediatric kit. Hartwell vacuum mattresses and scoops.



Holy crap, 2,000 for that? What exactly is needed in that bag that can't be stuck into just one compartment?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 10, 2014)

Where the hell is all this money coming from?


----------



## Tigger (Feb 10, 2014)

exodus said:


> Holy crap, 2,000 for that? What exactly is needed in that bag that can't be stuck into just one compartment?



Apparently LMAs are expensive.

I'd rather have it in a bag that can be brought into the house than in a jumbled compartment. Pull Broselow tape, and then open pouch with corresponding color. Has both LMA and ETT, deep suction, handles, blades, you name it. The only thing we keep in our pediatric compartment now is OB stuff, everything else comes out of the bag. Granted we got them donated so we were able to spring for some expensive stuff apparently.


----------



## exodus (Feb 10, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Apparently LMAs are expensive.
> 
> I'd rather have it in a bag that can be brought into the house than in a jumbled compartment. Pull Broselow tape, and then open pouch with corresponding color. Has both LMA and ETT, deep suction, handles, blades, you name it. The only thing we keep in our pediatric compartment now is OB stuff, everything else comes out of the bag. Granted we got them donated so we were able to spring for some expensive stuff apparently.



Our PED's bag has everything we need, it's on the top flap of our main bag, and just velcros off. That sees to work the best imo.  All of our ped airway, and etc stuff stays in the main airway bag as well.


----------

